# [DHCPD] Attribution d'une même adresse IP à deux cartes

## Oupsman

Bonjour,

je suis en train de chercher une solution pour que mon serveur DHCP (Gentoo Hardened) attribue la même adresse IP aux deux interfaces réseaux de mon portable (Windows). En fait, je voudrais que la bascule du Wifi au réseau filaire et inversement soit transparente, ce qui n'est pas le cas ...

J'ai cherché dans la manpage de dhcpd, et j'ai tenté de mettre deux entrées différents (louveteau-lan et louveteau-wlan) dans le fichier de configuration, mais comme l'adresse IP est la même, DHCPD refuse de se lancer. 

J'ai pas trouvé comment le forcer ...

Une des solutions serait de forcer l'adresse IP directement sur le portable, mais je ne suis pas chaud chaud pour le faire, j'ai un serveur dhcp c'est pour m'en servir  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Ey

Je n'ai jammais essaye mais sur le principe, quand tu selectionnes tes 2 interfaces dans windows XP tu peux les bridger. Ca te cree une interface bridge en plus et c'est cette interface qu'il faudrait ajouter dans ton dhcpd.conf.

----------

## Oupsman

Merci Ey (mais boudiou pourquoi j'y ai pas pensé). Je teste.

----------

## Oupsman

Effectivement, ça marche (une fois que j'ai réussi à trouver l'adresse MAC générée par Vista). Merci Ey  :Exclamation: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je fait exactement la même chose au boulot mais mes entrées dhcp renvoie sur un nom dns, l'IP n'est pas spécifiée dans le serveur DHCP.

----------

## CourJuS

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Je fait exactement la même chose au boulot mais mes entrées dhcp renvoie sur un nom dns, l'IP n'est pas spécifiée dans le serveur DHCP.

 +1 

J'utilise aussi cette méthode (je change souvent de hardware pour test etc) et je suis convertis déffinitivement.

J'ai 4 subnet sur 2 Gateway via des dhcprelay et le tout marche à la perfection (juste quelques system embeded genre access point ou je dois utilisé la mac address ...)

Persso je me suis convertis aussi a dnsmasq pour sa simplicité de configuration et sa flexiblitié pour un ussage privé, et l'usage des DDNS est très fonctionelle.

```
dhcp-host=net:lan1,alix,10.10.1.41,infinite

dhcp-host=net:lan2,alix,10.10.2.41,infinite

dhcp-host=net:wlan1,alix,10.10.10.41,infinite

dhcp-host=net:wlan2,alix,10.10.20.41,infinite

```

Cette machine sera toujours accessible via l'hostname "alix.mydomain et alix" et aura toujours la même ip dans un range différent (wifi ou câble)

mes 3 centimes  :Smile: 

(et non j'ai pas d'action chez dnsmasq :p)

Bonne soirée

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Alix ? C'est le nom de l'ex de RMS ça !

----------

## CourJuS

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Alix ? C'est le nom de l'ex de RMS ça !

 

lol 

Non juste l'hostname de mon reveille matin (non je déconne pas ...)

5H00T TH3 G33K

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

C'est quand-même le nom de l'ex de RMS   :Surprised:  (source "Tribune Libre, ténors de l'Informatique Libre" de Chris DiBona)

M'enfin je pense que çe topic est résolu.

----------

